# Help, My TT Roadster's Top won't go down or up, interior lights and buttons for tank & trunk stopped working



## gstreev (Jun 4, 2008)

This happened after a big rain storm, also drives window doesn't go all the way up. The parking brake light is on dim, when I pull up on the lever it gets brighter. I check all associated fuses and VAG Com
can't communicate with the electronics module. Does any one know where this is. I had to replace the TCM on my Passat due to a leaky cabin filter housing and had to replace the ECU on this car in the spring. Any help would be appreciated, even if I could just get the drivers window all the way up at this point.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

If your driver's window won't go all the way up, you need to roll both windows down all the way and hold them down for five seconds. After that it should go up all the way.

Check the fuses on top of your battery, perhaps for the other issues. These can be problematic.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Something similar happened to me and it was a fuse. I had to pull pretty much every fuse in the door panel to figure out which one.


----------



## gstreev (Jun 4, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> Something similar happened to me and it was a fuse. I had to pull pretty much every fuse in the door panel to figure out which one.


Fuses in the door panel or do you mean the ones on the left side of the dash near the door.
I also checked all the green fuses on top of the battery.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

left side of the dash.


----------



## gstreev (Jun 4, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> left side of the dash.


That's what I thought, thanks, I'll check them all.


----------



## bradwhite (Mar 27, 2007)

Your convenience/central locking module is toast! There are 2 rain trays behind the seats that drain to the outside of the car. The hose from the passenger side is clogged, which means the water that drains into the tray is over-flowing, and when it does, it drips onto this control module and shorts it out. Nothing you can do but replace it. (Dealer item only), You MUST unclog your drain hose, or this will just repeat itself. Use a piece of wire to ram into the hose, and you'll see/hear the water drain when it is clear. You'll need to be a contortionist to find the tray, but it's there.
Good Luck!


----------



## gstreev (Jun 4, 2008)

bradwhite said:


> Your convenience/central locking module is toast! There are 2 rain trays behind the seats that drain to the outside of the car. The hose from the passenger side is clogged, which means the water that drains into the tray is over-flowing, and when it does, it drips onto this control module and shorts it out. Nothing you can do but replace it. (Dealer item only), You MUST unclog your drain hose, or this will just repeat itself. Use a piece of wire to ram into the hose, and you'll see/hear the water drain when it is clear. You'll need to be a contortionist to find the tray, but it's there.
> Good Luck!


It looks like there are 2 modules in there, the one farthest towards the rear is black and looks like it has 3 connectors, the other one looks like its silver metal. Is it easier with the top up or down? It didn't look wet in there but its been 3 days. It looks like water may come down off the glass and get in where it attaches to the tops fabric. Maybe I can silicone it or use weather stripping adhesive. Even with holding the 2 buttons down for 5 seconds then back up wouldn't close the drivers window all the way.
I'll try to source one on the various VAG forums, I'll price it from the dealer 1st.


----------



## bradwhite (Mar 27, 2007)

Top should be up. Run a garden hose over the back of your car, then feel in back of the seats. There are small trays that catch the water. The one on your passenger side will be full, and over flowing. You need to unclog the hole with wire. Unless you can see where the window and top have obviously separated, and can see that is obviously your problem. I think the part was like $243 at the Dealer. You'll be visiting them I'm afraid. It's the black plastic module.


----------

